
The Fast Idea Generator - misterdata
http://diytoolkit.org/tools/fast-idea-generator-2/
======
toolslive
looks like a niece of TRIZ's contradiction matrix
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIZ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIZ)

